# lib ,dll zur bildverarbeitung (Frage)



## netrobot (5. Oktober 2004)

hi leute,
ich suche gerade verfügbare libs und dlls zur bildverarbeitung, z.B. helligkeits ändern, od. hintergrund ausfiltern, etc. egal in welcher Sprache, wichtig ist es jedoch, es muss zumindestens schnittstellen zu C od. C++ vorhanden sein.


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Oktober 2004)

ImageMagick bietet ein ziemlich umfangreiches API an und das ich zudem soweit ich weiß auch noch kostenlos verfügbar.


----------



## netrobot (5. Oktober 2004)

es soll auch sowohl unter windows als auch unter linux verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (5. Oktober 2004)

Schau dir mal Paintlib an, evtl. bietet das was du suchst.

Gruß Homer


----------

